# TRT Testopell pellets



## packers6211 (Apr 15, 2011)

For almost 2 years after getting tested for low t levels, I finally had switch from the gel to shots. However my uro had me on test cyp 400 mg every 4 weeks, I did enough homework to know that is a long time to go without inj so my levels weren't maintaining. I spoke with him and told him how I still felt like crap. My levels came back 165 on labs. Last Friday I did my first run on testopel pellets. I hear these help to maintain healthy test levels. The procedure didn't take long and only hurt my ass lol for days. Since last Friday I've felt better then ever. However I'm still skeptical to how long these last. Being on TRT and knowing I'll have to for the rest of my life, at least these don't have to be done daily or weekly. Has anyone else tried this method? I plan on adding a run of test cyp but want to wait to see my levels in a month, so he doesn't say I'm good then drop the dose.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 15, 2011)

tazchip said:


> For almost 2 years after getting tested for low t levels, I finally had switch from the gel to shots. However my uro had me on test cyp 400 mg every 4 weeks, I did enough homework to know that is a long time to go without inj so my levels weren't maintaining. I spoke with him and told him how I still felt like crap. My levels came back 165 on labs. Last Friday I did my first run on testopel pellets. I hear these help to maintain healthy test levels. The procedure didn't take long and only hurt my ass lol for days. Since last Friday I've felt better then ever. However I'm still skeptical to how long these last. Being on TRT and knowing I'll have to for the rest of my life, at least these don't have to be done daily or weekly. Has anyone else tried this method? I plan on adding a run of test cyp but want to wait to see my levels in a month, so he doesn't say I'm good then drop the dose.


 

sounds cool, how long does a pellet last? How big is it?

I'd be surprised if there isn't a pro bb somewhere using these


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 15, 2011)

They're size of a rice grain. They usually put btw 5-12 pellets at one session. The part that actually hurt was the numbing shit. That stung lol. Then he put the pellets in and I didn't feel a thing. My ass did hurt for days and is still a little soar. They're said to last anywhere btw 3-6 months depending on lab results. He will get you in a month after first run to see where your levels are then determine how long you'll need before coming back. He said normally it's every 3 months which def beats the daily gels and weekly shots. I'm still planning on adding a run of test cyp soon since my levels were so low to begin with. Most uro's don't get you really high enough where you should be imo.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 15, 2011)

tazchip said:


> They're size of a rice grain. They usually put btw 5-12 pellets at one session. The part that actually hurt was the numbing shit. That stung lol. Then he put the pellets in and I didn't feel a thing. My ass did hurt for days and is still a little soar. They're said to last anywhere btw 3-6 months depending on lab results. He will get you in a month after first run to see where your levels are then determine how long you'll need before coming back. He said normally it's every 3 months which def beats the daily gels and weekly shots. I'm still planning on adding a run of test cyp soon since my levels were so low to begin with. Most uro's don't get you really high enough where you should be imo.


 

Yeah that's what I've always heard, they usually put you on the low end of the scale, and the scale is the same for guys between like 18-70. I'm sure some do it differently and will put you in a good range for your age, but I've heard people say they were put on a dose that's low-normal for an old man lol. I was expecting the pellets to be bigger but I guess that makes sense.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah each one is supose to contain 75 mg of test. I'm going to see how my levels do then after he test it, I'll add the test cyp so it doesn't show to high and he decides to lower it. I pulled that chart and showed him how my levels were 165 before the pellets, and if my levels don't show improvement I'm off to another doctor. Honestly though from what I read these are better then any shots or gels. So far I feel more alive and hell the first day I had a softball one pitch torney. I hit 2 hr's one game and went 20-25


----------



## Old_usmcgrunt (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be very interested to hear how this continues to go for you.  I'm 50 and had to start BHRT using a compounded cream my doc prescribed.  I've been on it now for about 3 months and apply it daily.  My most recent lab tests (blood draw) came back and my test level went from its low point of 168 up to 638.  I also did a saliva test and my levels of test, estrogen, progest, and cort all nicely balanced.  Must say I feel better than I have in years.  However, my eventual step will be pellet injections since I had read they're only necessary about once every few months!  For now the compounded cream seems to be working nicely.  I use it for cruising and work in intermittent 8 week cycles of injectible test-e for packing on more muscle.  Hope the pellets continue to work for you!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll def keep posting my results and lab results here. I'm interested to see how well my levels go up and maintain. Where did you go to get a saliva test done? I wanted to get all my levels done, but didn't know if you can through just blood drawn. I'm thinking of seeing an endocrinologist.



Old_usmcgrunt said:


> I'll be very interested to hear how this continues to go for you. I'm 50 and had to start BHRT using a compounded cream my doc prescribed. I've been on it now for about 3 months and apply it daily. My most recent lab tests (blood draw) came back and my test level went from its low point of 168 up to 638. I also did a saliva test and my levels of test, estrogen, progest, and cort all nicely balanced. Must say I feel better than I have in years. However, my eventual step will be pellet injections since I had read they're only necessary about once every few months! For now the compounded cream seems to be working nicely. I use it for cruising and work in intermittent 8 week cycles of injectible test-e for packing on more muscle. Hope the pellets continue to work for you!


----------



## BigPerm (Dec 28, 2013)

I was on pellets for about a year and a half. 18 of them every 3 months. Test levels were in the high 900's. My last insertion they became infected after 1 month. Red swollen....and full of puss. I squeezed it and about 6 pellets came out. Went back to the doc who squeezed out 6 more. Put me on antibiotics and switched to shots. The site has been oozzy for about two months. He said he's never seen it do that. 

Long story short I'm done with the pellets. They worked fine for a long time. Now I get .75cc twice a week to total 1.5cc of Test C.

Pellets cost me $1800 every 3 months due to my deductible. Injections are 1-10ml vial a month at $15! No brainer for me.


----------



## prop01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that it did not work out Big Perm . I Am not on trt but could be . Pellets were recommended to me by one of the doctors that I visit . His office deals more with fat loss , plastic surgery and the like . You are fortunate to get Testosterone injects covered by insurance . Looks like you are getting 300 mgs a week for trt . That's a hefty dose and cheap .


----------

